# LA Galaxy OC West tryouts



## FCP Coach (Dec 4, 2018)

Dec 10-11 Los Alamitos High School


----------



## Josep (Dec 4, 2018)

When did the LAGOCW come around?  Was this an old club that bought into LAGOC?


----------



## timbuck (Dec 4, 2018)

Can someone explain how FC Premier and LA Galaxy West will be set up?  Are they becoming 1 club or will it just be some sort of partnership?
I see a post on social media that lists both club tryouts together.  Looks like there will be FC Premier tryouts for teams from 2012 to 2004 ages.  And LA Galaxy OC West has Boys 2006 and 2007 and girls 2005 and 2004.


----------



## StrikerOC (Dec 4, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Can someone explain how FC Premier and LA Galaxy West will be set up?  Are they becoming 1 club or will it just be some sort of partnership?
> I see a post on social media that lists both club tryouts together.  Looks like there will be FC Premier tryouts for teams from 2012 to 2004 ages.  And LA Galaxy OC West has Boys 2006 and 2007 and girls 2005 and 2004.


This whole merger with these two clubs seems more like a quantity over quality situation.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 4, 2018)

Aren't they all?


----------



## Eagle33 (Dec 4, 2018)

Why anyone cares what clubs do, unless your kid directly affected by it?
Coach is posting about tryouts - he is not asking anyone's opinion about his club.


----------



## jrcaesar (Dec 4, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> Coach is posting about tryouts - he is not asking anyone's opinion about his club.


I would need to know the basic answer to the FC Premier vs. OC Galaxy setup/merger and what the move-between-teams scenarios are going to be (both clubs operate differently), etc. Is the club going to operate as the Galaxy does, or as Premier does?


----------



## StrikerOC (Dec 4, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> Why anyone cares what clubs do, unless your kid directly affected by it?
> Coach is posting about tryouts - he is not asking anyone's opinion about his club.


Why do you care what our opinion on the situation is? If I have questions about a club posting about tryouts after they have merged with another club then I will ask my questions and give my two cents...


----------



## Eagle33 (Dec 4, 2018)

StrikerOC said:


> Why do you care what our opinion on the situation is? If I have questions about a club posting about tryouts after they have merged with another club then I will ask my questions and give my two cents...


----------



## StrikerOC (Dec 4, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


>


What a stupid comeback. If you want to advertise your tryouts post it in the appropriate age group and sub like the other coaches and directors do.
As someone very familiar with Galaxy OC there has been little to no communication about any of this. Seriously, grow up. If you can't handle a simple comment that a merger between clubs has been handled poorly than don't respond. 
There is an entire thread dedicated to recent mergers, how about they post an update or something about what is happening with the merger?


----------



## timbuck (Dec 4, 2018)

My question wasn’t meant to call anyone out.  
I was surprised to see the FC Premier name still being used, since I read about the arrangement to become LA Galaxy OC West. 

FC Premier seems like a solid club.  Good number of teams spread across all of the flights.  We’ve played a few of their teams in the past and they play good soccer, the parents weren’t psychos and the coaches knew what they were doing.  

Best of luck to everyone during the ever earlier tryout season.


----------



## El Clasico (Dec 4, 2018)

I think you may be confusing them with a different club. Majority are low level teams playing a very physical form of kickball WITH sidelines filled with psychos.


----------



## FCP Coach (Dec 5, 2018)

FCP Coach said:


> Dec 10-11 Los Alamitos High School


----------



## jrcaesar (Dec 5, 2018)

Interesting: Tryout at Los Alamitos HS (not home to any local club, per se) and not at St. John Bosco HS (FC Premier home).


----------



## timbuck (Dec 5, 2018)

Maybe that explains why they merged with Galaxy.  He who has the most fields, wins.


----------



## FCP Coach (Dec 5, 2018)

El Clasico said:


> I think you may be confusing them with a different club. Majority are low level teams playing a very physical form of kickball WITH sidelines filled with psychos.





El Clasico said:


> I think you may be confusing them with a different club. Majority are low level teams playing a very physical form of kickball WITH sidelines filled with psychos.


Lol


timbuck said:


> Maybe that explains why they merged with Galaxy.  He who has the most fields, wins.





timbuck said:


> Maybe that explains why they merged with Galaxy.  He who has the most fields, wins.


FCP currently trains at Los Al as well. The Club has many training facilities in the surrounding area.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 5, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Maybe that explains why they merged with Galaxy.  He who has the most fields, wins.


They had some solid teams, and saw some solid coaching from them. Sad to see a club with good numbers get swallowed up by a club that really has been underachieving. I had a stronger opinion of FC Premier than I did OC Galaxy.


----------



## FCP Coach (Dec 5, 2018)

Not_that_Serious said:


> They had some solid teams, and saw some solid coaching from them. Sad to see a club with good numbers get swallowed up by a club that really has been underachieving. I had a stronger opinion of FC Premier than I did OC Galaxy.


FC Premier is not going anywhere.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 5, 2018)

How are FCP and La Galaxy Oc West aligned?
Will they be the same club?  Different clubs?  Sharing fields?  Sharing coaches?

This link shows a partnership: https://www.fcpremier97.com/

Who is coaching at FC Premier next year?


----------



## MA0812 (Dec 6, 2018)

El Clasico said:


> I think you may be confusing them with a different club. Majority are low level teams playing a very physical form of kickball WITH sidelines filled with psychos.


Isn't that the truth. Watched a good friend's daughter get taken out by an FC Premier 04 team in a dirty play which required knee surgery. I could care less what those two clubs ultimately do, both are irrelevant in terms of my daughter's path and the level of play/competition but I do agree in a general sense with your assessment. I'm sure each club has a handful of teams that would be considered competitive at a high level but generally speaking that isnt the case.


----------



## jrcaesar (Dec 6, 2018)

FCP Coach said:


> FC Premier is not going anywhere.


Still not really getting an answer. On the website/Instagram post, "*FC Premier Competitive Soccer*" tryouts are at Bosco and "_*LA Galaxy OC West- FC Premier New Elite Competitive Program Tryouts!*_"(what?!) are at Los Al. 

As a parent, I would need to understand who is who (and why there is now FC Premier Elite) to know whether to send a child to a tryout. But I presume the difference between the two is $1,000.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 6, 2018)

jrcaesar said:


> Still not really getting an answer. On the website/Instagram post, "*FC Premier Competitive Soccer*" tryouts are at Bosco and "_*LA Galaxy OC West- FC Premier New Elite Competitive Program Tryouts!*_"(what?!) are at Los Al.
> 
> As a parent, I would need to understand who is who (and why there is now FC Premier Elite) to know whether to send a child to a tryout. But I presume the difference between the two is $1,000.


----------



## FCP Coach (Dec 6, 2018)

jrcaesar said:


> Still not really getting an answer. On the website/Instagram post, "*FC Premier Competitive Soccer*" tryouts are at Bosco and "_*LA Galaxy OC West- FC Premier New Elite Competitive Program Tryouts!*_"(what?!) are at Los Al.
> 
> As a parent, I would need to understand who is who (and why there is now FC Premier Elite) to know whether to send a child to a tryout. But I presume the difference between the two is $1,000.





jrcaesar said:


> Still not really getting an answer. On the website/Instagram post, "*FC Premier Competitive Soccer*" tryouts are at Bosco and "_*LA Galaxy OC West- FC Premier New Elite Competitive Program Tryouts!*_"(what?!) are at Los Al.
> 
> As a parent, I would need to understand who is who (and why there is now FC Premier Elite) to know whether to send a child to a tryout. But I presume the difference between the two is $1,000.


FC Premier has approx 60 teams, of those 60 teams 12-15 teams will become LAGOC West. Those teams are lead by FCP coach’s and overseen by FCP Director’s, (holding higher Lic levels) those teams will compete in a broader scale of tournaments, locally and Nation wide and will attempt to offer a player pathway to different resources in LA Galaxy if desired. Yes the cost is higher because the travel and budget is higher. Your question is absolutely valid and I hope I’ve answered your question’s to some extent.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 6, 2018)

sucks for the kids who can't afford the cost increase


----------



## Speed (Dec 6, 2018)

FCP Coach said:


> FC Premier has approx 60 teams, of those 60 teams 12-15 teams will become LAGOC West. Those teams are lead by FCP coach’s and overseen by FCP Director’s, (holding higher Lic levels) those teams will compete in a broader scale of tournaments, locally and Nation wide and will attempt to offer a player pathway to different resources in LA Galaxy if desired. Yes the cost is higher because the travel and budget is higher. Your question is absolutely valid and I hope I’ve answered your question’s to some extent.


so the teams coming over are only higher level teams is that correct? boys and girls teams?


----------



## FCP Coach (Dec 6, 2018)

Not_that_Serious said:


> sucks for the kids who can't afford the cost increase


The club has financial assistance available and will certainly not to deprive athletes from participating. Those will be done on a case-by-case basis.


----------



## FCP Coach (Dec 6, 2018)

Speed said:


> so the teams coming over are only higher level teams is that correct? boys and girls teams?


Yes majority are Flight 1, however could be a few Flight 2.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 6, 2018)

FCP Coach said:


> The club has financial assistance available and will certainly not to deprive athletes from participating. Those will be done on a case-by-case basis.


 usually case by case at every club, although non-profits are truly not SUPPOSE to operate that way - legally. I also heard from very reliable source that ALL clubs are to be moving under the umbrella. No real benefit for parent club to only take a handful of teams


----------



## Soccerparent (Dec 6, 2018)

FCP Coach said:


> FC Premier has approx 60 teams, of those 60 teams 12-15 teams will become LAGOC West. Those teams are lead by FCP coach’s and overseen by FCP Director’s, (holding higher Lic levels) those teams will compete in a broader scale of tournaments, locally and Nation wide and will attempt to offer a player pathway to different resources in LA Galaxy if desired. Yes the cost is higher because the travel and budget is higher. Your question is absolutely valid and I hope I’ve answered your question’s to some extent.


A question for current families of LAGOC. What (if any) access to LAG resources have you been given? Has anybody had access to the LAG DA team pathway? What is the actual value added by being LAGOC over FC Premier?  What specific resources and pathways are we talking about? I see these terms being thrown around all the time. I need details.

And I did see the access to tournies comment. Do the teams have to switch to LAGOC in order to participate? If they are the same teams, just with different names, why would they not have access as FC Premier? Please help me understand.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 6, 2018)

Soccerparent said:


> A question for current families of LAGOC. What (if any) access to LAG resources have you been given? Has anybody had access to the LAG DA team pathway? What is the actual value added by being LAGOC over FC Premier?  What specific resources and pathways are we talking about? I see these terms being thrown around all the time. I need details.
> 
> And I did see the access to tournies comment. Do the teams have to switch to LAGOC in order to participate? If they are the same teams, just with different names, why would they not have access as FC Premier? Please help me understand.


Don’t need an MLS team to get on DA track. If your child is good you will get approached. Other tracks available, like ODP to get to higher levels of play. I believe FC Premier already had DA team(s).


----------



## Speed (Dec 6, 2018)

Soccerparent said:


> A question for current families of LAGOC. What (if any) access to LAG resources have you been given? Has anybody had access to the LAG DA team pathway? What is the actual value added by being LAGOC over FC Premier?  What specific resources and pathways are we talking about? I see these terms being thrown around all the time. I need details.
> 
> And I did see the access to tournies comment. Do the teams have to switch to LAGOC in order to participate? If they are the same teams, just with different names, why would they not have access as FC Premier? Please help me understand.


We play LAGOC on boys and girls side. Both have played club a short period of time. Son, younger flight 2 and daughter DPL. My daughter came from a flight 1 team. I have been very happy with LAGOC as a club. Very organized and I like the month break for both. gives us a break.  solid coaching on both sides.  BUT it also is very 'corporate' IMO. I don't know how much flexibility the coaches have and protecting the brand is very important--obviously. I was manager from my sons team and the uniform was a HUGE deal for our coach...where it hadn't been in the past (no state cup sweatshirt in warm ups--LAGOC training tops only). Access to high level tournaments has been awesome for my daughter and the coaching staff seems very strategic in opportunities at the club and college level.  My daughter had opportunity to go train at stub hub with the DA. This isn't a goal of hers but she does want to play college. It was good for her to see and train with them. theres a college placement rep on each team that is helping the girls connect with college coaches, etc. We played in norco few weeks ago and although a younger team we have players connecting with decent college coaches.

on my sons side I am little disappointed. Can't quite pinpoint it--may not be the right fit for him. Could be level of play. There are 70 teams at LAGOC last i counted. I typically like smaller clubs so that could be it. My daughters team 'feels' like a small club whereas my sons feels like he is in the whirlwind.

I can't comment on FC Premier except to say every team we have played on both kids side have been solid, challenging teams. I was surprised to hear they were moving those teams over


----------



## Speed (Dec 6, 2018)

oh, and one more thing....I don't know if the opportunities presented to my daughter were because of LAGOC or just from being on a higher level of team. It could be a little of both. I know ppl bag on the DPL league but for us the competition has been great.  last year flight 1 was very inconsistent in the quality of teams.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 6, 2018)

Does LAGOC have DPL?  
I know San Diego and LA do. But I didn’t think OC was part of dpl.


----------



## Speed (Dec 6, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Does LAGOC have DPL?
> I know San Diego and LA do. But I didn’t think OC was part of dpl.


Yes, beginning this year. When we were coming onto the team we were told the team would play discovery, SCDL or DPL. its been great other then I think we have only played 8 games while other teams have played 15??


----------



## Soccerparent (Dec 6, 2018)

Speed said:


> oh, and one more thing....I don't know if the opportunities presented to my daughter were because of LAGOC or just from being on a higher level of team. It could be a little of both. I know ppl bag on the DPL league but for us the competition has been great.  last year flight 1 was very inconsistent in the quality of teams.


This is very helpful info. Thanks!


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 7, 2018)

Speed said:


> Yes, beginning this year. When we were coming onto the team we were told the team would play discovery, SCDL or DPL. its been great other then I think we have only played 8 games while other teams have played 15??


I don’t see LA Galaxy OC on the list of Clubs for DPL.....did you play Discovery or SCDSL?


----------



## Slammerdad (Dec 7, 2018)

The team  that they are talking about I believe is the LA Galaxy team listed on this list that isnt San Diego Galaxy.  That team was OC based and the team was collectively pulled together from an old Pats team and some West Coast players whose team disbanded. It matches up with the OP who said they have played 8 games.

Find it here: http://primetimesportz.bonzidev.com/sam/standings/ss/schedule.php?v=3&containerID=ODY1MzYyOA==


----------



## jpeter (Dec 7, 2018)

So did Galaxy OC cancel there tournment of chumpions that was scheduled for this weekend?  Heard they did for some of age groups but can anybody confirm?


----------



## Eagle33 (Dec 7, 2018)

jpeter said:


> So did Galaxy OC cancel there tournment of chumpions that was scheduled for this weekend?  Heard they did for some of age groups but can anybody confirm?


Looks like they did. They are only using turf fields at Great Park. All other fields are closed.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 7, 2018)

That tournament has the worst luck. I think they are about .500 over the last 6 years.  
Irvine City fields are some of the best around. But the close at the slightest hint of precipitation.


----------



## Eagle33 (Dec 7, 2018)

timbuck said:


> That tournament has the worst luck. I think they are about .500 over the last 6 years.
> Irvine City fields are some of the best around. But the close at the slightest hint of precipitation.


That's what you get when running a tournament over Winter season, unless club has all turf fields.


----------



## Speed (Dec 7, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> I don’t see LA Galaxy OC on the list of Clubs for DPL.....did you play Discovery or SCDSL?


team is listed as LA Galaxy DPL. we are in the DPL league


----------



## Speed (Dec 7, 2018)

Slammerdad said:


> The team  that they are talking about I believe is the LA Galaxy team listed on this list that isnt San Diego Galaxy.  That team was OC based and the team was collectively pulled together from an old Pats team and some West Coast players whose team disbanded. It matches up with the OP who said they have played 8 games.
> 
> Find it here: http://primetimesportz.bonzidev.com/sam/standings/ss/schedule.php?v=3&containerID=ODY1MzYyOA==


There are 7 players from LAGOC team from 2017-2018 team, some Pats players, and various other players. No WCFC players although some played there previously, us being one.


----------



## FCP Coach (Dec 7, 2018)

If you’re looking for a new Club / Team we appreciate any interest in attending our tryouts, we will do our best to answer all questions after the session’s. Thanks for the positive feedback and even the negative feedback on this thread.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 7, 2018)

FCP Coach said:


> If you’re looking for a new Club / Team we appreciate any interest in attending our tryouts, we will do our best to answer all questions after the session’s. Thanks for the positive feedback and even the negative feedback on this thread. View attachment 3583


at least you are here and reply. just have to keep in mind some people on the board might know folks within all the different organizations. so being upfront will probably you get you further on here.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 7, 2018)

Speed said:


> team is listed as LA Galaxy DPL. we are in the DPL league


LA Galaxy DPL is based out of the South Bay, not OC.  Is that what you meant?  Or did LAG Decide for the ‘03’s to put in a team from OC since the ‘03 DA Pilot came to be?


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 7, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> LA Galaxy DPL is based out of the South Bay, not OC.  Is that what you meant?  Or did LAG Decide for the ‘03’s to put in a team from OC since the ‘03 DA Pilot came to be?


could you imagine those who read the board for the first time trying to figure out club soccer? these types of posts should:


----------



## Speed (Dec 7, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> LA Galaxy DPL is based out of the South Bay, not OC.  Is that what you meant?  Or did LAG Decide for the ‘03’s to put in a team from OC since the ‘03 DA Pilot came to be?


 Yes the 03 team is from LAGOC.


----------



## AGINAZ (Dec 11, 2018)

jpeter said:


> So did Galaxy OC cancel there tournment of chumpions that was scheduled for this weekend?  Heard they did for some of age groups but can anybody confirm?


Not sure if your use of "chumpions" was intentional or not but we came out from AZ to play and felt very fortunate that we got to play our games (on turf).  Yes, only 6 fields had games.  Bummer for the organizers and teams that got cancelled.

We really enjoyed our trip and plan on attending more tournaments in California vs Vegas.  We were expecting tougher competition but we enjoyed the experience.  The only real negative was the 30 minute halfs since we are used to playing 40 minute halfs but all in all, we would come back.

Oh and the late Sunday game made the drive home a LONG one but we had a great time.


----------



## StrikerOC (Dec 11, 2018)

jpeter said:


> So did Galaxy OC cancel there tournment of chumpions that was scheduled for this weekend?  Heard they did for some of age groups but can anybody confirm?


I spoke to a buddy who has a kid that plays on the 08 flight 1 team and it was cancelled for them, mud line closed all grass fields. I believe the 05 &06 played on the turf


----------



## AGINAZ (Dec 11, 2018)

2004s, some 2005s and 2006s played on turf.


----------



## SoccerGeek (Dec 23, 2018)

FCP Coach said:


> FC Premier has approx 60 teams, of those 60 teams 12-15 teams will become LAGOC West. Those teams are lead by FCP coach’s and overseen by FCP Director’s, (holding higher Lic levels) those teams will compete in a broader scale of tournaments, locally and Nation wide and will attempt to offer a player pathway to different resources in LA Galaxy if desired. Yes the cost is higher because the travel and budget is higher. Your question is absolutely valid and I hope I’ve answered your question’s to some extent.



So everything will  stay the same. Just with the galaxy name attached to it. Charge higher prices with the same training facility and training sessions.  

one more time so we can be clear!

I will pay more for my son to play for the same team with the same coach. Wear a galaxy uniform!


Where do I sign up?


----------



## Josep (Dec 23, 2018)

“Champions” is an hold over from the CSL days of Lazer, Blades, Irv Slammers, Blammers, Galaxy that offered “winning teams” a discount of $75 on their entry fees.  I have no idea how they qualify that now with 50 teams in each tier.


----------



## toucan (Jan 8, 2019)

How many LA Galaxy affiliates are there now?


----------



## StrikerOC (Jan 8, 2019)

toucan said:


> How many LA Galaxy affiliates are there now?


maybe 5. Not a lot when you think of some of the bigger clubs in Socal


----------

